# Academy Me 163S trainer finished



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This is my 1/72 scale Me 163S two seat trainer that was finished a week ago and recently photogrphed after good weather arrived in my area.

This model was built O.O.B. and was painted in a mix of Xtracolor and Model Master II enamels shot through my Iwata Revolution BR airbrush. The camouflage pattern was sprayed 100% free-handed, the only masking done during painting was for the yellow nose cone and masking off the canopies.

This Me 163S is in the colors of ''yellow 62'' a machine operated by 7./JG 400 at Husum in April 1945.


















































This last pic was taken from inside the hangar looking outside towards the airfield, the Me 163S can be seen on the lefthand side inside the hangar.









Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's a truly amazing diorama - great lighting and depth, it even has the sense of distance, one of your best.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Curse you and your extraordinary skills!!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man and John!

Here are two pics that I forgot to post yesterday.

















I now have a bunch of pics of the Me 163B that I will be posting in a few days, these new pics are a little more creative than the Me 163S pics in this thread.

Agentsmith


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow!!! Very impressive - very realistic pics. I really like the B&W ones.
Steve


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks scooke123,
If you liked these pics you will like the other new pics I have of the Me 163B.

Agentsmith


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Very cool. Don't believe I ever came across a picture of a Komet trainer. Just can't get enough of your photos of them  Did you ever make any of the red ones? 

I have the old (1982) 1/48 Testors which has decals for 4 different Komets. Three of them are 163b-1(s), and the fourth is for the red *Me-163B-O V-41, Eprobungskommando 16, Bad Zwischenahn, May 1944*, saying it was flown on the first operational Komet mission. I might just have to do the red one 

Thanks again for all your wonderful pics 

John


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

That is truly amazing. Hard to believe it's 1/72. And the photography, OMG. Hope someday IPMS will have a contest category for miniature photography, too.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John and btbrush!

I always have fun taking the models outside and getting the pics, too bad the weather here is so poor that I am sometimes not always able to get the kind of pics I want. Right now I am nearly finished with another kit but it might be a few days before I can get outside and take any pics of it because of all the rain/drizzle we have been getting lately.
The weather here has been so crappy this summer I am starting to think we won't get a real summer this year...it rains much too often for much of the year and I really look forward to the two months of summer-like weather we are supposed to get here, so far this summer we have had only one week of nice weather before the wet weather returned.

Agentsmith


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

And we're going through the worst dry spell since the '50s and triple digit temps. Wanna trade?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

No, I would not trade weather with you only because I don't have AC, its normal to get a few summer days here that are too warm for comfort but not enough of them to bother with getting AC.
I have been in this area for 30 years and can't remember a summer quite like this one and I am afraid this will be the darkest and wettest summer ever...this is likely bad news for everyone in the U.S. because that would mean the same weather pattern that is screwing up the PNW will continue to give the rest of the country above normal temps.


Agentsmith


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

I wouldn't trade the Western Pa weather with anyone either, but it does seem the weather everywhere has been getting 'different' from 'usual' the last few years. Like you saying you not getting a 'real' summer this year, I feel we didn't have a 'real' winter here. But the two years before we had a LOT of winter, and now we have a LOT of summer  Not as easy to deal with as I get older, but I am. As long as the workbench stays fairly warm/cool and dry, I can handle most anything 

I assume some of your pics have the real PNW sky as the background? Nice open space it looks like, just like those airfields.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
In all of the pics of this Me 163S trainer I used backdrops I airbrushed myself, none of real sky can be seen.

Agentsmith


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The trainer and diorama are amazing! I have never seen this trainer before and a thrill to see it.:wave:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Lloyd,
There were not many of the Me 163 two seat trainers built and none were ever used by the Luftwaffe for training purposes. By the time the two seat trainers were delivered the Me 163 was not being used very much because of low supplies of the special rocket fuels.

Agentsmith


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I never knew this existed, until now.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking build and love the B&W pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

